# Bumper Boy Bird Basket



## ccox (Feb 28, 2007)

Has anyone used the Bird Basket, that Bumper Boy makes? If you have, what do you think about it. Also, I remember recently there was some discussion about the ammo used in the bumper boy. What roof nailer ammo can you use? Thanks for your replies.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Talk to BB about the bird baskets. I called and asked about it years ago. Maybe something has changed but it didn't sound too good. Others on this forum have said the same.

As for ammo BB says to use less than a red. I use yellow for the louder report. But cut short pieces of 3/4" PVC pipe to slip over the barrels to act as spacers or the bumper is thrown too far. 1 1/2 inches long is about right for the length. Or use green or brown, not as loud but you don't need a spacer.

Good luck with your dog,
John Lash


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

John Lash said:


> As for ammo BB says to use less than a red. I use yellow for the louder report. But cut short pieces of 3/4" PVC pipe to slip over the barrels to act as spacers or the bumper is thrown too far. 1 1/2 inches long is about right for the length. Or use green or brown, not as loud but you don't need a spacer.
> 
> Good luck with your dog,
> John Lash


BB does reccommend avoiding the use of red charges on a consistant basis. They put too much strain the the BB system. I read that as "excessive recoil" for the red loads.
I use the green loads 99% of the time. I have 2 launchers set up with the 3/4", 1.5" long PVC spacers used to reduce the length of the throw. I do this, usually on the short gun station, to get the dog used to the idea of running close to the gun station, simulating a short throw by the thrower.
If you purchase some Permatex non-hardining gasget sealer and apply to the end of the PVC tubes and seat them on the launch tube, they will stick to the base, and not fall off and be lost. Since it is non hardening,
You can remove the PVC tube by pulling it off if you need longer launches.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

lablover said:


> BB does reccommend avoiding the use of red charges on a consistant basis. They put too much strain the the BB system. I read that as "excessive recoil" for the red loads.
> I use the green loads 99% of the time. I have 2 launchers set up with the 3/4", 1.5" long PVC spacers used to reduce the length of the throw. I do this, usually on the short gun station, to get the dog used to the idea of running close to the gun station, simulating a short throw by the thrower.
> If you purchase some Permatex non-hardining gasget sealer and apply to the end of the PVC tubes and seat them on the launch tube, they will stick to the base, and not fall off and be lost. Since it is non hardening,
> You can remove the PVC tube by pulling it off if you need longer launches.


Great idea!! Thanks for posting..

Judy


----------

